# Rail cannon



## Conch times (Jun 8, 2012)

I found this while doing a rip rap job here in key west. I will admit that I kinda cheated being as I dug it up with an excavator. Anyways, when I found it I was crushing up the existing rock to make the base for the new rock. Now this attachment is made to crush concrete so when I grabbed what I thought was a piece of rusty pipe and the muncher would not break it I knew right away I had to check what I had. I could not beleave my luck when I figured out what I found. My father In law happened to know a local guy who knows all about cannons so I took it to him and he opens this big ol book and finds it in about a minute. He told me it was called a rail cannon and it fired a small projectile maybe an inch or two around. Abviously the cannon balls in the pic are not for it, I found them in some dredged material from our main ship channel a couple years ago.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2012)

Real crude!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 8, 2012)

Yo Jay,

 How big am dat guy? I wanna see pictures of the business end, and the swivel back, too, please. Is it bronze, brass, or what?

 CheckHERE, under Swivel Rail Cannon, or Lantaka.

 Have a look at Swivel Guns...


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 8, 2012)

IS THAT ONE OF THOSE THAT ALMOST LOOKS LIKE MORTER THAT WAS ON A RAIL CAR AT THE BACK OF A TRAIN IN SOME PICS ?


----------



## Conch times (Jun 8, 2012)

I would say its 3.5 feet or so just a guess.
  My shoe is an eleven if that helps.





  Here's the business end, let's just say that salt water does not play and now being in the air is not helping either.





  The rear end, must have been loaded from the front.





  I don't even know what the mount was called.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 9, 2012)

Any reason you positioned them in THAT way?[8D]

 Looks like the rocket from Austin Powers.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 9, 2012)

Never thought of it but ones bigger than the other!  JK, I was just trying to fit it all in the pic, it's not always positioned like that cause you can tell they don't go with the cannon. I only put them in the pic so I could show off my balls!


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2012)

Time for some electrolysis, it may make that thing look like new if done right...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Conch times (Jun 9, 2012)

The guy that told me what it was said it needs to go into a low voltage bath for a long time. This guy has cannons all over his house and some that are in the mel fisher museum right now being treated for electrolysis. If he would have been more excited when I showed it to him I probably would have tried harder to preserve it but he did not show much interest. I think it's to late now it's pretty beat up.


----------

